# Wie gefährlich ist CrossCountry?



## Deleted 76843 (7. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen was ihr auf diese Frage antworten würdet? Gilt CC schon als gefährliche Sportart?

"Beim Downhill fahren wir sicher bis zu 70 sachen. Aber wir tragen auch alle Schutzkleidung der Welt. Bei einem CC Race fahrt ihr mit bis zu 50 sachen. Aber ausser einem Helm, einem Hosenpolster und einem dünnen Stöffchen tragt ihr nichts. Am besten noch ne Trinkflasche auf dem Rücken damit es auch schön schmerzt wenn man abfliegt fällt. Ich finde CC gefährlicher als Downhill."

So titelte ein Fahrer der Zuschauer bei einem CC Rennen war selber aber Downhill fährt. Wie denkt ihr darüber?

Mfg


----------



## DerAugsburger (7. August 2009)

Ich denke, dass beide Arten zu Biken seine Riskiken hat.
IM CC gibt es schon ein paar böse Stürze.
Biken wird ja von der Krankenkassenicht gefördert, wie andere Sportarten, da Biken eine Risikosportart ist, und das in allen Facetten.

___________

gruß

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (8. August 2009)

Also ich finde XC total harmlos. 
Hängt natürlich auch immer davon ab, ob man seine Grenzen kennt, egal 
ob XC oder DH. Die Sturzenergie ist im DH auf jeden Fall bedeutend höher.

Offiziell gilt XC bei Versicherungen schon als Risikosportart.

Thb


----------



## eiji (8. August 2009)

Ich sehe den Hauptunterschied in der Dauer der Rennen, und ich beziehe mich mal nur auf Wettkaempfe.

Soweit ich weiss, sind die DH-Rennen alle um die 5 mins lang. Das ist lang genug, um die Beine fertig zu machen, aber ich denke nicht genug, um die Konzentration stark zu mindern. Korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege.

Im CC sieht das etwas anders aus. Schon bei normalen 2h-Rennen, mal ganz abgesehen von Marathons mit Moerder-Zielhang oder 12h/24h-Rennen, arbeitest du nach einer gewissen Zeit nur in der roten Zone.

Einige Passagen machen dir nach 90 Minuten echte Probleme, die sich in der ersten Runde noch sehr easy anfuehlten. Oder wenn du dich nach 5h im Regen vom letzten Gipfel auf 1200m ins Ziel auf 300m runter zitterst. Da kannst du nur hoffen, es ist alles nur nich ne Asphalt-Strasse, auch wenn das laecherlich klingt.

Bei der Marathon-WM 08 hat Sauser im Ziel gemeint, das waere das gefaehrlichste Rennen seiner Karriere gewesen, und er habe 2-3 mal Angst um sein Leben gehabt.


Boese stuerze sind in der Regel immer ein Mix aus Erschoepfung, Ehrgeiz und mangelnde Erfahrung. Selten ist Pech der Grund!

Pech ist eigentlich nur Materialschaden, oder Wildwechsel.


----------



## Dan_Oldb (8. August 2009)

Es ist immer nur so gefährlich, wie man es selber will. Wer blind CC fährt wird sich genau so heftig auf die Fre$$e hauen wie Downhiller die sich überschätzen. Aber wer sich und sein Material richtig einschätzt und sein Limit kennt und achtet hat nicht viel zu befürchten.

Treffendes Beispiel: Hier war kürzlich eine Inliner-Nacht. Ein Kiddie ohne Schutzausrüstung fur Slalom durch die Menge, blieb an jemandem hängen und packte sich ordentlich lang. Sah ähnlich schlimm aus wie ein Mädel, das nicht bremsen konnte, und direkt vor mir gegen ein Verkehrsschild nagelte. Über 99% sind aber sicherlich heile angekommen. Ergo: Es ist meistens nicht der Sport, der gefährlich ist, sondern wie man damit umgeht.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Fhal (8. August 2009)

DerAugsburger schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass beide Arten zu Biken seine Riskiken hat.
> IM CC gibt es schon ein paar böse Stürze.
> Biken wird ja von der Krankenkassenicht gefördert, wie andere Sportarten, da Biken eine Risikosportart ist, und das in allen Facetten.



Diese Aussage ist in dieser Form nicht korrekt, aber wenn du mir/uns zeigen kannst wie das begründet ist nehme ich alles zurück. Gesetzliche Krankenkassen haben jedoch sehr eindeutigen Richtlinien zu erfüllen wenn es um Werbung bzw. Sponsoring geht. Diese Richtlinien sind wesentlich strenger als bei Firmen anderer Art, was damit zusammenhängt, dass gesetzliche Krankenkassen Körperschaften öffentlichen Rechts sind und hoheitliche Aufgaben erfüllen.

Hier ein Text zu diesem Thema:

Bundesversicherungsamt

Beispielsweise darf das Geld für sowas wie Bandenwerbung, Trikots mit dem Firmenlogo usw. nicht aus Beitragseinnahmen finanziert werden. Das Thema ist grad bei mir brandaktuell, da ich mich von meinem Arbeitgeber für mein erstes Rennen sponsoren lassen will. 

Ob Mountainbiken wirklich eine Risikosportart ist kann ich nicht beanworten. Zumindest scheint es bei den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen keine Unterschiede zu geben, hingegen bei einer privaten KV und anderen Versicherungen kann es durchaus Risiko-Zuschläge auf die Prämien geben, diese fallen jedoch sehr individuell aus.

Das CC´ler manchmal auch mehr Schutz gebrauchen könnten sehe ich wohl ein, letztlich ist es aber auch im DH ja prinzipiell dem Fahrer selbst überlassen (abgesehen vom Helm) inwieweit er sich schützen möchte. Konzentration aufs Geschehen setzen wohl beide Bike-Disziplinen voraus.


----------



## oldman (8. August 2009)

Radfahren allgemein ist eine absolut lethale Sportart, ich wuerde die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Schleichsemmel (8. August 2009)

Die Geschichte mit nachlassenden Kräften und Konzentration würde ich so unterschreiben. 
Allerdings gilt das eben nur für CC-Rennen. 

Als Freizeitbeschäftigung würde ich CC NICHT für gefährlich halten, im Gegensatz zu Downhill.


----------



## FeierFox (8. August 2009)

Da gab es neulich einen sehr guten Artikel drüber in der BSN 05/09. Bezog sich auf "normales" Biken, d.h. mal grob gesagt XC, Tour, max. noch AM (DH wurde als wesentlich gefährlicher eingestuft).
Kurz zusammengefasst für die dies nicht gelesen haben:
So unterm Strich kam raus, das die schlimmsten Unfälle durch Selbstüberschätzung ("immer den anderen nach, wo die fahren können MUSS es ja noch gehn"), Alkohol (Abfahrt von der Alm) und mangelnde Erfahrung (zum ersten mal auf nem MTB und dann gleich auf Trails in den Alpen) entstehen. Die am meisten gefhärdete Gruppe seien junge Männer. Über die Ursachen kann man ja spekulieren, aber diese Leute machen halt nen großen Anteil aus und fahren eben auch zackig.
Fazit war, dass beim Radfahren den Profis am wenigsten passiert (obwohl die am meisten und schnellsten fahren), den normalen Tourenfahrern passiert schon mehr, und am meisten schepperts in der Stadt auf Radwegen. Grund: die entsprechende fahrtechnische Ausbildung und Radbeherrschung (und zwar auch bei Puls 180) sinkt von ersten zu letzteren. Meiner Meinung nach ist dem wenig hinzuzufügen

Finde zb beim Erzgebirgsmarathon sieht man das auch sehr schön: an der einen Steilabfahrt wo es dann auf die Straße geht. ca. 25m lange Abfahrt mit angeblich 45%, Stufen, Wurzeln und loserem Schotter. Gebe zu das "leicht" was anderes ist, aber unfahrbar ist das eben auch nicht. Alle Herrschaften von sagen wir mal ambitioniertem Hobbyfahrer bis Profi rauschen einfach runter, weniger fitte Leute fabrizieren abenteuerliche Akrobatik an dieser Stelle (mal von ein paar Ausnahmen abgesehn). 

Eins sei noch gesagt: selbst wenn man beim XC Rennen nen Abflug macht, meistens landet man im Laub oder auf Waldboden (grade XC Rennen führen ja eher nicht durch Geröllfelder ), da passiert doch echt wenig.


----------



## f33lth3fl0w (13. August 2009)

Mhm, also ich finde CC durchaus gefährlich, zumindestens auf Wettkampfebene. Dass nicht viel passiert, wenn ich meine Trainingsrunden abstrample ist eigtl. klar, es sei denn, man trainiert gerade seine Fahrtechnik oder so.
Ich denke, dass der primäre Grund für Stürze im CC die schlechte Konzentration ist. Diese kann durch Faktoren wie starke Übersäuerung, Ermüdung, schlechte Kondition, etc. begünstigt werden.
Gerade bei mir ist's meistens so, dass ich mich im Rennen komplett abschieße ( Adrenalin pusht noch mehr Leistung ). Wenn ich dann später mal meinen Durchschnittspuls aus dem Rennen ansehe und da dann eine 190 steht, ist das schon außergewöhnlich.Ich wär beim Training niemals in der Lage über sagen wir mal 1/1/2 Stunden einen Durchschnittspuls von 190 zu fahren. Da würde ich wohl noch vor der Hälfte der Zeit aus dem Sattel kippen - nunja.
Da ich auch DH fahre ( zwar nicht wettkampfmäßig, aber trotzdem zügig ) kenne ich da genau das gleiche Problem. Da man mit einem zum CC-Bike im Vergleich sehr schweren Bike unterwegs ist und man meistens auf der Abfahrt auch noch steht und gelöegentlich pedalliert, aktiv fährt ( Vorderrad lupfen, Rückenspannung, etc. ) ist man am Ende eines DHs unter Umständen sehr platt. Die Erschöpfung ist im Vergleich zum CC-Rennen allerdings eher von kurzer Dauer, weil die zeitliche Belastung für den Körper beim CC einfach größer ist.


----------



## DH-Shredder (14. August 2009)

Ich fahre sowohl CC als auch DH und *eiji *und *f33lth3fl0w *haben eigentlich schon alles gesagt. 

Aus praktischer Erfahung kann ich sagen, dass ich CC als gefährlicher empfinde. Das ist zwar eine rein subjektive Sache, aber ich habe das damals bei den CC-Rennen immer wieder bei Fahrern gesehen, die technisch wirklich nicht auf der Höhe waren und sich dann ordentlich wie bei Muttern in der nassen Badewanne hingelegt haben...  Oft kommen Faktoren wie Übermüdung, mangelnde Technik, Selbstüberschätzung und psychischer Stress auf einmal zusammen. Einen Sturz kann man _eigentlich_ relativ gut meistern, wenn man _weiss_, wie man sich "_verletzungsmindernd_" hinlegt. Aber wenn man physisch aus allen Löchern pfeift und dazu ein technischer Grobmotoriker ist (bei vielen CC´lern ist das leider der Fall...), dann kann das böse enden. Beispiele davon habe ich schon zu genüge gesehen...und den Jungs ging es danach wirklich nicht mehr gut...

Ungünstige Umstände gibt es sowohl beim CC als auch beim DH, aber die, die DH fahren, haben zumindest soviel technisches Können, dass wenn sie sich nicht überschätzen und/oder übermütig werden, keine schweren Stürze erleiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (14. August 2009)

10km/h-Kind und Kegel-Familienzuckelradtouren Sonntag nachmittags auf überfüllten Promenade-Radwegen im Flachland halte ich eindeutig für gefährlicher als ein CC-Rennen im Pulk nen schmierigen Steilhang runter. 

Auf 10km Ausflugs-Radtour am Stück mit Familie erlebe ich mehr brenzlige Situationen als auf 10.000km im Jahr alleine auf den Hausrouten und Rennen mit Rennrad oder MTB (!)

Ohne Witz. Wer das nicht nachvollziehen kann, hat so einen Vergleich noch nie erlebt.

Daher müsste so ein Radausflug schon eher als Risiko"sport" eingestuft werden.


----------



## f33lth3fl0w (14. August 2009)

Ich habe "so einen Vergleich noch nie erlebt" und kann das auch nicht nachvollziehen.
Abgesehen davon ist der Vergleich absolut unangemessen, weil Du beim Familienausflug wohl eher durch die Fehler anderer in Gefahr gerätst und beim CC-Rennen eigenes "Versagen" zum Tragen kommt.


----------



## Haferstroh (15. August 2009)

Sicher, bei einem Teilnahmerfeld von 5-10 Leuten kommt eigenes Versagen eher zum Tragen. 

Oft genug kann man jedoch in einem Gewühl von vielen Fahrern beobachten, wie andere abgeräumt werden oder zu Fall kommen, weil sie einem Gestürzten aprupt ausweichen müssen. Oder wenn man seine geplante Linie verlassen muss, weil man im dichten Feld etwas abgedrängt wurde und daher man seine geplante Linie über festen Grund nicht mehr fortsetzen kann und im glitschigen Wurzelfeld landet.


----------



## mtb.marcus (17. August 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> 10km/h-Kind und Kegel-Familienzuckelradtouren Sonntag nachmittags auf überfüllten Promenade-Radwegen im Flachland halte ich eindeutig für gefährlicher als ein CC-Rennen im Pulk nen schmierigen Steilhang runter.
> 
> Auf 10km Ausflugs-Radtour am Stück mit Familie erlebe ich mehr brenzlige Situationen als auf 10.000km im Jahr alleine auf den Hausrouten und Rennen mit Rennrad oder MTB (!)
> 
> ...


 
Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich fahr oft zu meiner Freundin und zurück, dabei auch ein Stück (ca 10 - 12km) Radweg... Was man da erlebt ist echt krass. Hunde, die plötzlich vor das rad rennen, Rentner, die ohne Grund eine vollbremsung hinlegen und von links nach Rechts über die Fahrbahn schwanken. Ältere Menschen, die einem Entgegen kommen und zu zweit neben einander fahren und nicht bereit sind kurz mal hinter dem anderen zu fahren, damit man ordentlich vorbei kommt.
Es ist unglaublich was da an Bekloppten unterwegs ist. Schön das ihre Räder verkehrssicher sind, sie sind es allerdings nicht!

Ich denke auch es ist weniger gefährlich (von Ermüdungserscheinungen mal abgesehen - aber die haben diese Genussradler ja auch) ein Rennen mit leuten zu fahren die ihr Material kennen, als am radweg mit den ganzen  ...  zu fahren. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Gudyo (17. August 2009)

Sehr gefährlich, wen man seine und die Grenzen des Bikes nicht kennt oder überschreitet. Natürlich wäre es albern zu schreiben, das die Gefährdung beim CC der beim DH gleicht, es sei den, man fährt mit nem CC Rad ne DH Strecke. Unmöglich? Ein Beispiel: Viele werden die Steinplatte in Waidring kennen, gemütliches hochliften und dann ca. 15 km bergab über breite Schotterpisten mit bis zu 20% Gefälle. wen ich da an einen CC Radler denk, der geschützt durch ne bruchsichere Basballkappe mit 70 Sachen die Strecke (Heutalstrasse) runterrauscht und mit seinen 28er Schmallspurpellen mehr fliegt als lenkt, wird mir jetzt noch schlecht. PS: Der Blödmann war ich! Seither gilt, Rucksack mit Protektoren ist immer dabei, ob CC oder Enduro ist latte und für das gegluckse der "DH-Helden" kann ich mir auch keine heilen Knochen kaufen.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## AndreZ. (17. August 2009)

In Bezug auf DH kann ich nun absolut nicht mitreden...
aber was ich gestern Beim CC Bundesliga Finale in Bad Salzdetfurth für Dinger gesehen habe...

Der Notarzt und RTW kam fast im Minutentakt zu dem Highlight Streckenabschnitt um Leute mit gebrochenen Rippen und Schlüsselbeinen zu versorgen.

Ich konnte nacher schon gar nicht mehr hinschauen wie viele sich da gelegt haben 

Und das waren alles gestandene Lizenzfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wast (17. August 2009)

Hi,

ich würd einfach mal sagen:
Gefährlich ist, was DU draus machst!


MFG

Wastl


----------



## fractop (17. August 2009)

> In Bezug auf DH kann ich nun absolut nicht mitreden...
> aber was ich gestern Beim CC Bundesliga Finale in Bad Salzdetfurth für Dinger gesehen habe...
> 
> Der Notarzt und RTW kam fast im Minutentakt zu dem Highlight Streckenabschnitt um Leute mit gebrochenen Rippen und Schlüsselbeinen zu versorgen.
> ...



Die Strecke in Bad Salzdetfurth war wirklich böse. Schlimm fand ich den Erdboden im Wald - fein und rutschig wie Sand. Bin mit Semi-Slicks gefahren und mich hat`s mehrmals vom Rad gepfeffert. Außerdem war bei mir durch die Hitze und den steilen Uphills die Konzentration völlig weg. 

Ich stimme den meisten hier zu: Gefahr lauert überall. Ob bei der Sonntags-Familientour, dem Downhill oder beim flotten CC-Race - Stürze passieren durch Fehler, entweder selbstverschuldet (mangelnde Fahrtechnik, Überschätzung, unpassende Reifen..) oder fremdverschuldet (Stürze anderer, Rentner die ohne Grund vollbremsen, verpeilte Hunde...) 

Da ich viel in der Stadt fahre, ist meine subjektive Meinung auch eher daran orientiert, dass gerade auf den Alltagsstrecken sehr große Gefahren lauern. Ausparkende Autos die nicht blinken, Idioten die vor einem ihre Autotür aufreißen, man zwangsläufig ausweicht, in die Straßenbahnschienen gerät und sich ordentlich mault. Wichtig ist, dass man die Fehler der anderen vorher einkalkuliert und somit immer brems- oder lenkbereit ist. Egal ob DH, CC oder Stadtverkehr. 

Leider tragen die "normalen" Fahrradfahrer oft keine Helme geschweige den Protektoren, deswegen denke ich das genau aus diesem Grunde die schlimmsten Unfällen im Straßenverkehr passieren.


----------

